# Looking for fisher speedcast pushbeam



## RacerDave3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi folks. Looking for a fisher speedcast pushbeam for my 83 GMC truck. I believe this to be part number 1510, but would need to confirm dimensions. If you have one kicking around, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

